# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Make Something Horrible 2017, la game jam atroce de Canard PC

## Izual

Vous êtes au bon endroit pour discuter de la game jam Make Something Horrible 2017.

Les infos

Les exemples de jeux

La jam sur itch.io

----------


## Louck

Juste pour dire que le thème est excellent  ::lol:: .
Mais bon dieu que je n'ai pas le temps  ::'(: .

----------


## Alab

Pour ceux qui ont pas accès au site de cpc au boulot c'est quoi le thème ?  :Mellow2:

----------


## Louck

> Quel est le thème ?
> 
> Comme d’habitude, il faut que votre jeu soit nul. Vraiment nul. On veut du miteux, du pourlingue, du bricolé sous Paint, du gameplay foireux (tant que c’est drôle, inutile de nous envoyer un jeu qui plante au démarrage, ça n'a aucun intérêt). Le sujet de cette quatrième édition est «* Et si les jeux changeaient de créateurs ?* » Le Dota 2 de Peter Molyneux, le Hotline Miami de Telltale, le Assassin's Creed de Paradox, faites-vous plaisir et n'hésitez pas à vous inspirer des exemples que vous trouverez dans le Canard PC n°372. Votre jeu peut porter n'importe quel titre, mais n'oubliez pas de préciser dans sa description « le (nom du jeu) de (créateur, studio ou éditeur) » afin que nous puissions juger de la qualité de votre idée, et de sa réalisation, en connaissance de cause.


L'article donne quelques exemples, dont un Fifa vu par Bioware, et Street Fighter vu par le créateur de Her Story.

----------


## Alab

Merci.  :;): 

Sympa comme thème !

----------


## Argha

A moi la gloire, la célébrité et les brouzoufs. Tremblez hérétiques !

----------


## Grhyll

Je sens que ça va être drôle :D

----------


## Zerger

J'ai plein d'idées, (chérie) va falloir trancher !

----------


## exyt

Je crois que je vais participer. Ce sera une première pour moi, surtout avec mes modestes moyens/capacités. Ce sera sur Construct 2, d'ailleurs.
En tout cas, pas évident de déconstruire des années de réflexion pour trouver un bon game design, pour aboutir à qqch de tout pourri... Mais ça peut être marrant  :^_^: 

*Par contre, question sur le thème :* "Le #NomDuJeu de #NomDunMecOuStudio"
Est-ce que le mec ou studio est forcément un acteur du Jeu vidéo, ou ça peut être n'importe qui ? Genre Claire Chazal ou Benoit XVI ? Ce serait encore plus ouvert et fou et marrant, mais je voudrais pas être HS ^^
Merci :D

----------


## Grhyll

Je me suis posé la même question !

----------


## deverdeb

_> Enfin, ça tombe sous le sens, vous devez disposer des droits sur tous les éléments graphiques, sonores et autres utilisés dans votre jeu._

Ah ah... Il faut prendre un studio / créateur de jeux vidéo connu + Un jeu connu, les mélanger et cela sans rien repiquer de l'un, ni de l'autre (les copyrights s'étendant bien sûr aux graphiques, aux musiques, mais aussi aux noms des perso, aux titres...), ça va être dur !

D'ailleurs, le simple fait de citer l'éditeur, l'auteur ou le titre n'est-il pas une violation de la règle précédente ?

Grand Maître B., est-ce vraiment réalisable ? Jusqu'où pouvons nous aller (et ne pas aller) ?

----------


## Grhyll

Je pense que si c'est parodique, ça passe ? (C'est aussi une question que je me suis posée ^^' Notamment, ça peut être vexant pour un dev indé qui ne parle pas français de voir une sombre bouse avec son nom dans le titre...)

----------


## raaaahman

Rooooh ça a l'air génial comme jam!  (Hotline Miami de Telltale  :Bave: ) Malheureusement je n'aurais pas énormément de temps de participer d'ici le 15 Janvier. Au pire je peux essayer de bricoler un truc mais ce sera sûrement tout pourri ... wait  :tired:

----------


## Zerger

On peut soumettre plusieurs jeux ? j'ai deux idées et je n'arrive pas à me décider sur laquelle garder

----------


## Gafda

Oh yesss !  ::wub::

----------


## raaaahman

Est-ce qu'on peut troller comme des gros sales ? Genre mon jeu nul ce serait Fallout ... mais développé par Bethesda?  ::trollface::

----------


## Zerger

Faudra le coder nous-même quoi!  ::siffle::

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> *Par contre, question sur le thème :* "Le #NomDuJeu de #NomDunMecOuStudio"
> Est-ce que le mec ou studio est forcément un acteur du Jeu vidéo, ou ça peut être n'importe qui ? Genre Claire Chazal ou Benoit XVI ? Ce serait encore plus ouvert et fou et marrant, mais je voudrais pas être HS ^^
> Merci :D


Ça serait une très bonne idée, mais pour une prochaine game jam. Là il faut que ce soit une personne/studio/éditeur en lien avec le JV.




> Ah ah... Il faut prendre un studio / créateur de jeux vidéo connu + Un jeu connu, les mélanger et cela sans rien repiquer de l'un, ni de l'autre (les copyrights s'étendant bien sûr aux graphiques, aux musiques, mais aussi aux noms des perso, aux titres...), ça va être dur !
> D'ailleurs, le simple fait de citer l'éditeur, l'auteur ou le titre n'est-il pas une violation de la règle précédente ?


Utiliser les noms, ceux des persos, etc. tombe clairement sous le coup du droit à la parodie. Repiquers des éléments du jeu (graphismes, sons...) risque par contre d'être plus touchy, surtout si votre parodie tourne les créateurs du jeu en ridicule.




> On peut soumettre plusieurs jeux ? j'ai deux idées et je n'arrive pas à me décider sur laquelle garder


Ce n'est pas expressément interdit mais mieux vaut un bon jeu que deux bâclés.




> Est-ce qu'on peut troller comme des gros sales ? Genre mon jeu nul ce serait Fallout ... mais développé par Bethesda?


Vous pouvez. D'ailleurs c'est pas pour dénoncer mais Izual a eu la même idée.

----------


## hixe33

> Ce n'est pas expressément interdit mais mieux vaut un bon jeu que deux bâclés.


Un bon mauvais jeu ?  ::huh::

----------


## Zerger

Ouais là je comprend plus rien  ::P: 

(en fait si)

----------


## raaaahman

> Faudra le coder nous-même quoi!


Même pas... tu mets le logo et les moddeurs font le reste.  ::ninja:: 




> Un bon mauvais jeu ?


T'as pas vu les jeux de l'an dernier, il y avait une certaine excellence dans le mauvais. ::P:

----------


## exyt

Merci pour les réponses à nos questions  ::): 
C'est parti ! :D

----------


## Louck

> Un jeu connu, les mélanger et cela sans rien repiquer de l'un, ni de l'autre (les copyrights s'étendant bien sûr aux graphiques, aux musiques, mais aussi aux noms des perso, aux titres...





> Utiliser les noms, ceux des persos, etc. tombe clairement sous le coup du droit à la parodie. *Repiquers des éléments du jeu (graphismes, sons...) risque par contre d'être plus touchy*, surtout si votre parodie tourne les créateurs du jeu en ridicule.


J'avais travaillé sur un projet qui utilisait quelques assets d'un jeu connu. Même si ce n'était pas grand chose, j'étais tout de même contacté par un avocat du propriétaire, qui m'a demandé d’arrêter ce que je faisais.

Peux-être que ca peut passer avec les indés, mais il vaut mieux demander aux propriétaires si c'est bon ou non d'utiliser les assets du jeu. Sans accord, même si notre projet a du bon, c'est *très* risqué.

----------


## D4nk Sc0pe

Désolé j'ai une question qui peut paraitre con : au final, le jeu doit-il vraiment être mauvais ? Je veux dire que je comprend la blague de mélanger studios/créateurs et jeux pour donner des produits incompatibles, mais est-ce que ça doit être exagérément mauvais ?

Après nul doute que le manque de moyens règlera ce détails à notre place =|

----------


## Brouzouffe

Wesh les gens ! Cette année je vais être présent sur le forum \o/ J'en profite pour vous remercier l'année dernière pour DicaprYolo, zaviez plein de messages trop choupis <3

Pour ma participation cette année, je vous laisse avec ceci : https://i.imgur.com/dlnWXI5.mp4





> au final, le jeu doit-il vraiment être mauvais ?


Pour moi, mauvais signifie "absurde" et "parodie" par rapport à l'exigence des jeux commerciaux, imposer une autre vision de la logique et du bon sens. En bref : faire ce qui nous fait kiffer ! Cette jam c'est l'occasion de se lâcher, pas de contraintes de jugement ou de qualité, juste faire ce qu'on veut, comme on peut !

----------


## Argha

Projet à 30%, préparez vos sous. A 50% je lache deux DLC.
Vous pouvez soutenir le projet et participer à la pre-Alpha pour la modique somme de 60€. MP Paypal.

Pour les mécréants je précise qu'il s'agit d'un jeu de survie novateur et jamais vu dans l'univers vidéoludique. Une nouvelle expérience de jeu qui vous fera oublier la VR.

----------


## raaaahman

Attends, quelle superficie pour l'open-world?  :tired:

----------


## Zerger

Par contre, avoir mis le concours en plein milieu des fêtes, ca va être chaud pour sortir quelque chose à temps. (surtout si comme moi, on passe notre temps à changer d'avis  ::P: )

----------


## MaitrePantoufle

Un petit délire comme ça : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=089EK8rTIWg

Ça ne passerait pas pour une vraie participation : j'utilise des assets qui ne m'appartiennent pas.
Mais rien ne m'empêche de tout refaire sous Paint !

Bref, le thème est vraiment cool.
Bonne chance à tous :-)

----------


## Argha

> Attends, quelle superficie pour l'open-world?


Aussi large que ton imagination.

----------


## Zerger

C'est pénalisant si le jeu est en anglais plutôt qu'en francais ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Argha

Ah tu prévois l'international direct... bien ... bien  :tired:

----------


## Grhyll

> Un petit délire comme ça : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=089EK8rTIWg


J'ai lolay :D

De mon côté, après une semaine et demi de déménagement, repas dans la belle-famille et autres vidages de cartons, je vais pouvoir me remettre à mon Katamari's Gate \o/

----------


## Zerger

Bon perso, ca avance super bien de mon côté, je suis vraiment content du résultat pour l'instant  ::):

----------


## Louck

> Un petit délire comme ça : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=089EK8rTIWg


C'étais juste excellent  :;):  (mais faut avoir connu Undertale pour avoir la sensation).


Bon je tente quand même un truc de mon côté. Peux être un petit peu hors-sujet, mais bon  ::): .





Spoiler Alert! 


PUBG vu par la série "Choice of Games"

----------


## Argha

La campagne de financement par la communauté n'ayant guère fonctionné, je me vois contraint de céder un peu d'image HD de IG footage PEGI 18...





Spoiler Alert! 


Sakura Subnautica



Ceci est un rendu du jeu en développement rien ne garanti qu'il y ai quoique ce soit lors de la release.

----------


## Taro

Je vous présente mon projet, fraîchement démarré hier soir.
Il s'agit de :

Financial Crossing
par Blake Jorgensen

Le directeur financier d'Electronic Arts a en effet annoncé avoir entamé la production d'une version customisée d'Animal Crossing, basée sur des micro-transactions.
Le jeu sera manifestement très pauvre en contenu, les rares musiques et sons seront entièrement enregistrés à la bouche, les textures seront dignes d'un dessin de gamin de 8 ans sur Paint, la map sera de taille ridicule et... et... accrochez vous... la plupart des actions prévues (mais pas encore implémentées), telles que couper des arbres à la hache, exigeront de dépenser des crédits virtuels qui auront au préalable été achetés à l'aide de brouzoufs réels !


Une première vidéo de développement est disponible :

----------


## Zerger

Ah enfin, je me demandais quand allait sortir le premier jeu par Ubisoft pour cette MSH  ::P: 
Manque plus que Chris Robert pour achever mon bingo !

----------


## Grhyll

EA*
J'avoue que ma première idée en voyant le thème, c'était de foutre des loot box partout ^^

----------


## Zerger

EA, Ubisoft, Chris Roberts et on va dire Capcom pour compléter le Bingo  ::P:

----------


## Taro

Blake Jorgensen travaille d'arrache-pied sur son projet.
Lorsqu'il rentre tard le soir, après une dure journée de travail à compter les milliards qui tombent dans les caisses d'EA (et recaler les salariés sous-payés qui demandent s'ils peuvent manger les restes de son sandwich poulet-curry du midi), il pose ses petites mains sur son clavier et enchaîne les lignes de code sur *Financial Crossing*.

Le menu principal est en cours de création, et ça avance plutôt bien ! Ne désespère pas, Blake !

----------


## Taro

J'ai une petite question d'ailleurs, comme je ne suis pas rompu à l'utilisation de itchi.io.  ::unsure:: 
J'ai créé une page pour mon jeu, et je me demande quelle est la procédure pour l'inscrire à la Jam tout en continuant à le développer (actuellement, aucun Zip n'a été envoyé sur le site).
Dans quel ordre procéder ?

Cliquer sur "Submit your project" sur la page de la GameJam, puis librement envoyer mes Zips, la rédaction récupérant le dernier qui sera envoyé avant la limite de temps ?

OU

Envoyer librement mes Zips, et faire le "Submit your project" quand j'estimerai avoir terminé le projet ?

Sachant que la première solution serait plus confortable, mais j'ai peur que ça soit une "soumission définitive de projet".
Des experts pour m'éclairer ?
 ::): 

Merci d'avance  :;):

----------


## Grhyll

Au départ tu upload juste un draft, tu peux le changer autant que tu veux sans même le rendre public ! Tu peux ne linker la page de ton jeu qu'au dernier moment à la jam, ou le faire directement, pour ce que j'en sais ça ne change rien. 
(Après je suis pas spécialiste non plus d'Itch.io, mais ça n'a pas l'air très contrariant !)


J'annonce en tout cas l'arrivée en lice de Katamari's Gate, le *Baldur's Gate de Keita Takahashi* \o/

C'est pas très long à finir, et il n'y a pas trop à se creuser les méninges, si quelqu'un a la motiv de vérifier que ça roule bien sur son pc je lui serai éternellement reconnaissant  ::): 

Bon courage à tous pour finir vos merveilles !


Edit : Si jamais ça intéresse des gens, j'uploader le code source de mon jeu (bon c'est sale et à l'arrache, bien sûr).

----------


## Taro

Merci pour ta réponse  ::): 
Du coup j'ai ajouté le projet à la Jam.

J'ai voulu télécharger ton archive pour tester ton jeu, mais je dois être maudit par le miroir de téléchargement : le débit est moisi et ça s'est même bloqué en cours de route.
A côté de ça, je télécharge sans problème le fichier de test d'1 Go de Free, à environ 80 Mo/s...

Si tu es motivé pour héberger ça ailleurs (Dropbox ? Mega ? WeTransfer ?) je veux bien tester ton jeu  :;):

----------


## Taro

La page de *Financial Crossing* sur ITCH.IO est disponible à cette adresse : https://taronyu26.itch.io/financial-crossing
J'y ai mis une première version "jouable".

Toujours pas de réel gameplay, mais les contrôles, les déplacements et la caméra sont opérationnels, ainsi que les collisions avec les limites de la carte. Quelques nouveaux assets sont présents.
Un début de système d'équipement a été ajouté, il me faut maintenant préparer les interactions possibles avec l'environnement, mais pour ça le joueur devra dépenser ses crédits... il me faut donc préparer ce système de micro-transactions !

Le menu d'accueil est fonctionnel et fait le lien avec la partie. Des prototypes de PNJs y ont été ajoutés pour peupler le tout. Après quelques retouches, ceux-ci seront intégrés dans la partie.


Voici une petite vidéo du résultat, mais n'hésitez pas à télécharger le Zip et essayer par vous-même, et en plus si vous rencontrez un bug bloquant ça me rendra service  ::):

----------


## Grhyll

J'ai testé un peu Financial Crossing, je me suis baladé sur cette demi-planète, armé de ma pancarte, en écrasant des cacas, le monde sphérique fonctionne bien  ::):  D'ailleurs ça me rappelle un certain récit de SF, ce grand mur qui encercle la moitié du monde...

La flemme pour l'instant d'uploader un miroir pour mon jeu, c'était probablement juste pas la bonne heure pour downloader !

----------


## Brouzouffe

Katamari's Gate fonctionne très bien sur PC, et il est très cool ! Le ressenti Katamari fonctionne bien ! (Par contre j'ai lancé le jeu avec un pad ps4 de branché, et la caméra tourne vers la gauche sans s’arrêter, même en débranchant le pad, par contre aucun problème si je débranche avant de lancer le jeu)

Financial Crossing a un bon potentiel, hâte d'en voir plus !

----------


## Taro

Super, merci à vous deux d'avoir testé et/ou fait un retour  ::): 

J'ai testé Katamari's Gate moi aussi, il fonctionne bien sur mon PC. J'ai vraiment du mal, je ne connaissais pas ce genre de jeu  ::XD::  donc je galère mais au final c'est un peu le but de la Jam !  ::): 
Cette fois-ci en effet le téléchargement a été fait plutôt rapidement et sans bloquage ; tu as raison, c'était sûrement pas le moment la dernière fois.

----------


## Grhyll

Ah merci pour vos tests  ::):  
Pour le pad PS4 j'imagine que c'est un souci avec le système d'Input de Unity, hélas j'en ai pas pour tester :/ (Bon pis de toute façon ça serait pas réellement un jeu horrible sans un ou deux bug bloquant du style ^^)
À vrai dire j'ai moi-même jamais joué à un jeu Katamari (je crois pas qu'il en soit jamais sorti sur une console que j'avais), je me suis principalement inspiré de vidéos ! (Par contre Baldur's j'y ai un peu joué  ::):  )

----------


## Taro

J'ai mis à disposition sur ITCH la dernière version de *Financial Crossing*  ::): 

La hache a maintenant une utilité, elle permet de taper sur les arbres, jusqu'à les abattre.
Si vous êtes équipé du bâton, appuyez sur Tab pour revenir à la hache.

La map, les skyboxes et le menu ont aussi été retouchés.

----------


## Grhyll

Ahh cette pancarte était donc une hache  ::XD::

----------


## Taro

Je pensais que tu plaisantais (ou grossissais les traits de cette modélisation approximative, après tout on est censés faire du bricolage bancale) !

T'es dur avec mon modèle 3D quand même  :Emo:

----------


## Taro

J'ai publié une nouvelle version de *Financial Crossing*, mise à jour intitulée : Bees !

Des abeilles font parfois apparition en abattant des arbres.
Elles sont sous forme d'essaim et vous tournent autour en faisant "Bzzz" sans interruption.
Il est possible de s'en débarrasser en s'en éloignant suffisamment, mais approchez à nouveau et elles vous suivront de plus belle.

Pas d'enrichissement de gameplay avec ces abeilles, elles ne sont là que... pour vous emmerder !  :Cigare:

----------


## Taro

Mesdames et messieurs, j'ai l'immense bonheur de vous informer que les micro-transactions arriveront bientôt (et enfin !) dans *Financial Crossing* !
N'hésitez pas à consulter la news au complet : https://taronyu26.itch.io/financial-crossing/devlog/20046/a-laube-des-micro-transactions


En résumé, les nouveautés :
La touche F1 affiche un rappel des commandes disponibles (disponible en jeu, ou devant le panneau de saisie des clés)Un panneau de saisie de clés a été implémentéChaque clé valide ne peut être utilisée qu'une fois par partie


Et quelques petits screenshots qui vont bien :





Et oui, cette clé-là est valide, gardez-la sous le coude  :;):

----------


## Zerger

Bientôt les soldes, faites le plein de slips de rechange, mon jeu est bientôt fini  ::siffle::

----------


## Grhyll

Slips au pressing, my body is ready  :B):

----------


## Zerger

Petit teaser du coup  :;):

----------


## Taro

Hello  ::): 
Je lâche une petite clé pour *Financial Crossing* : 07594be8

Celle-ci peut être utilisée pour récupérer de la monnaie en jeu.
Sur autant de parties que vous le souhaitez, mais une seule fois par partie.

A partie de la version 0.6 (dernière en date), il est nécessaire d'avoir des pièces pour cogner les arbres.
Le but du projet est que de plus en plus d'actions nécessitent d'avoir des sous en réserve pour êtres exécutées.

J'ai environ 3 millions de clés comme celle-ci sous la main, j'en lâcherai sûrement quelques unes encore  ::ninja::

----------


## Taro

Petite mise à jour pour *Financial Crossing*, qui s'enrichit d'un bâtiment spécial avec les "portes de la ville".
Les connaisseurs sauront se rappeler l'utilité de ce bâtiment dans le jeu d'origine.





L'archive est la version 0.7 et vous pouvez la télécharger depuis la page du projet.
J'en profite également pour lâcher une clé supplémentaire, si des fois vous vouliez taper un peu plus d'arbres dans une même partie : *124f5b8d*.

----------


## Freddy Sirocco

Sinon un Candy Crush fait par Brace Yourself à 12€ (pas de solde possible)
http://store.steampowered.com/app/49...heos/?l=french

----------


## Taro

> Sinon un Candy Crush fait par Brace Yourself à 12€ (pas de solde possible)
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/49...heos/?l=french


Euh... et donc ?  ::unsure::

----------


## Taro

Quatre nouvelles clés ont été révélées pour *Financial Crossing* sur le DevLog : Une pluie de clés !

Ca pourra éventuellement servir à l'équipe, pour tester le jeu  ::trollface::

----------


## Taro

Je commence à manquer d'idées pour *Financial Crossing*, donc si vous avez des suggestions, je prends.  :Emo: 
Je vais peut-être soumettre un deuxième projet si j'arrive à trouver une idée qui me botte, puisque la question a été posée et que c'est manifestement toléré.

En parallèle, je refais un tour des submissions pour commenter les jeux que j'ai testé, et tester les autres.
C'est un peu long de télécharger depuis Itch par moment, mais je laisse tourner ça en fond et j'y reviendrai quand ça aura fini. Fin bref c'est un peu ça aussi l'esprit game-jam, l'occasion d'aller essayer ce qui a été proposé.

----------


## ShinSH

Comme chaque annee, je bosse sur un truc. J'en suis a la finalisation, je le posterai bientot. :D

----------


## Taro

Le mec fait du teasing  :tired:

----------


## ShinSH

M'enfin c'est pas du teasing, je signale juste que je participe à nouveau :<

À noter que ce traitre de Gafda semble se défiler cette année  :tired:

----------


## Taro

Nous on veut voir ton jeu ! Allez, uploade moi ça en vitesse !  :X1:

----------


## ShinSH

Ayé c'est terminé!

Voici... La Democracie:
https://shinsh.itch.io/la-democracie

----------


## Zerger

Ca tombe bien, je cherchais justement un bon gacha  ::):

----------


## Taro

Oh mon dieu, un jeu politique !  ::o:

----------


## Zerger

Dessiner des sprites à la main, la meilleure partie du MSH  :tired: 
Bon du coup, j'ai pris du retard, faut que je me bouge pour finir à temps

_Euh...J'ai entendu un bruit, pas vous ?_

----------


## Taro

In the kitchen !

----------


## Grhyll

Après une première partie, je crois que j'ai à peu près compris comment ça fonctionnait (pas les critères ou quoi - on peut perdre ? -, juste ce qu'on est censé faire) ^^' Je retenterai ce soir, voir si je peux perdre !

----------


## ShinSH

Pour gagner, il faut dépasser les 50% de popularité et 50% de crédibilité. Apres l'équilibrage est pété, on m'a dit de faire un truc horrible alors c'est pas la prio. :D

----------


## Grhyll

En effet, en ne gardant que des cartes pourries en popularité, j'ai réussi à perdre, mais c'était quand même pas gagné (enfin, pas perdu), vu les stats de base fort généreuses  ::lol::

----------


## Oyooh

Le "Streets Of Rage" selon David Cage commence à ressembler à quelque chose  ::lol::  .
ça va être chaud de terminer à temps...

----------


## ShinSH

Mais en fait on peut rien faire dans financial crossing sans code?

----------


## Taro

Eh non !  ::P: 
De base, la seule chose possible (à part écraser des cacas) c'est couper des arbres.

Et maintenant, il faut des pièces pour pouvoir le faire.
Et donc des codes !

Mais ça va, j'en ai donné une demi-douzaine, tu as de quoi faire  ::): 

Edit :
_Petit rappel des clés révélées à ce jour_
_4d9a37f1
07594be8
124f5b8d
f3ca281d
fa631428
fb012543
f4012c53_

----------


## Zerger

Bon, mon propre jeu arrive à me mettre en stress et me faire flipper, je suis pas mécontent du résultat !  ::lol:: 

Encore 2-3 choses à implémenter et les slips de canard vont prendre cher !!

----------


## raaaahman

Bon comme je m'en doutais je n'ai pas eu le temps de me lancer dans le challenge. Je reste curieux de voir vos horreurs.  ::):

----------


## Taro

C'est pas plus mal, au moins tu te mets pas la pression  ::P: 

Au final en ce qui me concerne je suis déçu par mon projet. Je sais pas si c'est le concept en lui-même ou le manque d'idées...  ::sad::

----------


## Louck

Et voila mon bébé  ::): .

https://louck.itch.io/choice-of-battlegrounds

Peux-être un petit peu hors-sujet avec mon développeur peu connu. Mais bon, je voulais faire un petit jeu du genre  ::P: .

----------


## Rouxbarbe

::o:  Mais c'est pas un jeu horrible ça, il est excellent!!!!  :Vibre: 


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## raaaahman

> C'est pas plus mal, au moins tu te mets pas la pression


Je suis quand même frustré que le Street Fighter de Julian Gollop ne puisse jamais voir le jour ...  :Emo:

----------


## Taro

Mais ça, ça ne dépend que de toi  ::trollface:: 

Bon sinon, je vois que de nouveaux projets ont été soumis ces quelques derniers jours, va falloir que je fasse le tour de tout ça.  ::):

----------


## Don Moahskarton

C'est vrai que la date butoir approche... Il est temps de passer a la phase B de mon plan...

__________________________________________________  ___
La vie est remplie de questions cruciales. Aller, je suis sympa, 
je vous donne quelques exemples: Ais-je envie de faire caca ? 
Peut-on sauter tout en faisant caca ?  Même avec des toilettes
 sur une grosse balle rebondissante ?

Le monde du jeu vidéo n'échappe pas a la règle. A quoi 
ressemblerai un jeu ou les développeurs d'Astragon, le studio 
Allemand qui entra au Panthéon grace au célèbre "Kehrmaschinen
 Simulator 2011", développeraient un Flappy Bird (Le tout aussi
 célèbre jeu mobile de Nguyễn Hà Đông) ?

Eh bien en cette période de Noel, le département "Kehrmaschinen
technologies" a justement planché sur un Flappy Bird, et vous 
présente fièrement:

*Flappy KehrMaschinen Simulator * 
*2017*
_Professional_ 
_Christmas Edition_

Ou, selon la typographie officielle:

(Ou "FKS17PCE" pour les intimes)

Sortie prévue le 15 a minuit!

----------


## SgtApone

C'est avec autant de honte que de fierté que je vous soumet mon projet: The Parable Of Duty!

https://apone.itch.io/parable-of-duty

Qui est donc un reboot de _the stanley parable_ par les devs de _call of duty_  ::O: 

EDIT: Autant pour moi il s'est rajouté tout seul :x

Par contre je n'arrive pas à le soumettre à la jam, je ne me suis jamais servi de itch.io avant donc si quelqu'un à un tuyau.
Quand je clique sur "Submit a project" il ne me propose pas de le sélectionner, juste d'en créer un nouveau.

----------


## Zerger

Euh.... c'est qui qui a fait Pac Man miami?

Car à la base, c'est exactement ça que je voulais faire  ::O: 

J'ai bien fait d'avoir changer d'avis

----------


## Taro

Et voilà, maintenant, les projets pleuvent  ::XD:: 

Quand j'ai posté Financial Crossing, je crois qu'il n'y avait que quatre projets, et maintenant il doit y en avoir un paquet !
Si ça se trouve je ne les aurai pas tous testés et commentés avant la date butoir, j'étais dans les clous et puis bam maintenant j'ai pris un max de retard !
 ::P:

----------


## Grhyll

> *Flappy KehrMaschinen Simulator * 
> *2017*
> _Professional_ 
> _Christmas Edition_
> [...]
> (Ou "FKS17CE" pour les intimes)


...pourquoi le "Professional" ne se retrouve-t-il pas dans l'acronyme ? Est-ce qu'on essaierait pas de nous faire passer une version normale pour une professionnelle ?  :tired: 

En tout cas c'est cool, ce week-end c'est tests  ::):

----------


## Don Moahskarton

> Et voilà, maintenant, les projets pleuvent


Je suis vraiment impatient de voir le reste de ce qui se prépare pour la jam, et a quel point le débilomètre va monter  ::P: 




> ...pourquoi le "Professional" ne se retrouve-t-il pas dans l'acronyme ?


C'est corrigé ! Bon a ma décharge, cet acronyme ne ressemble a rien. Franchement "FKS17PCE" pourrait être le mot de passe par défaut d'une box internet que ce serait plus crédible.

----------


## Zerger

> Et voilà, maintenant, les projets pleuvent 
> 
> Quand j'ai posté Financial Crossing, je crois qu'il n'y avait que quatre projets, et maintenant il doit y en avoir un paquet !
> Si ça se trouve je ne les aurai pas tous testés et commentés avant la date butoir, j'étais dans les clous et puis bam maintenant j'ai pris un max de retard !


J'ai bon espoir de livrer le mien ce soir

----------


## Taro

> En tout cas c'est cool, ce week-end c'est tests


Je sens que ça va être pareil pour moi.

Une fois que j'aurai rangé mes 150 affaires, je dois bouger pour un mois et demi...  ::siffle:: 




> Je suis vraiment impatient de voir le reste de ce qui se prépare pour la jam, et a quel point le débilomètre va monter


Moi pas, parce que du coup mon petit Financial Crossing va donner l'impression d'être trop sérieux !
Pourtant, il y a des NPCs qui marmonnent et qui écrasent des déjections de la taille d'un ampli home-cinéma. Si ça c'est pas du débile !
 ::P: 

C'est certain que je ne ferai pas le poids face à la plupart des autres contributeurs en termes d'inventivité/débilomètre  :^_^: 

J'avais un collègue qui avait bien aimé Léa Passion Caissière (ou un truc du genre) l'an dernier !

----------


## Oyooh

> C'est avec autant de honte que de fierté que je vous soumet mon projet: The Parable Of Duty!
> 
> https://apone.itch.io/parable-of-duty
> 
> Qui est donc un reboot de _the stanley parable_ par les devs de _call of duty_ 
> 
> EDIT: Autant pour moi il s'est rajouté tout seul :x
> 
> Par contre je n'arrive pas à le soumettre à la jam, je ne me suis jamais servi de itch.io avant donc si quelqu'un à un tuyau.
> Quand je clique sur "Submit a project" il ne me propose pas de le sélectionner, juste d'en créer un nouveau.


Han! C'est juste parfait  :Emo:

----------


## Brouzouffe



----------


## deverdeb

> Euh.... c'est qui qui a fait Pac Man miami?
> 
> Car à la base, c'est exactement ça que je voulais faire 
> 
> J'ai bien fait d'avoir changer d'avis


Désolé  ::P: 

Au début, je voulais partir sur du Sonic par Sid Meier, mais ça marchait bizarrement...
Ou un Command & Conquer par SEGA, mais c'était super balèze...
Ou un jeu Barbie / Mode et Cie par Electronic Art, mais c'était bof...

Donc au final, Pacman, ça reste simple et facilement modifiable  ::): 

Par contre, qu'as-tu fait à la place ????

----------


## Freddy Sirocco

> Ayé c'est terminé!
> 
> Voici... La Democracie:
> https://shinsh.itch.io/la-democracie


Yves Lecoq/20

----------


## ShinSH

> C'est avec autant de honte que de fierté que je vous soumet mon projet: The Parable Of Duty!
> 
> https://apone.itch.io/parable-of-duty
> 
> Qui est donc un reboot de _the stanley parable_ par les devs de _call of duty_ 
> 
> EDIT: Autant pour moi il s'est rajouté tout seul :x
> 
> Par contre je n'arrive pas à le soumettre à la jam, je ne me suis jamais servi de itch.io avant donc si quelqu'un à un tuyau.
> Quand je clique sur "Submit a project" il ne me propose pas de le sélectionner, juste d'en créer un nouveau.


PUNAISE CE JEU!

Cette barre XD

----------


## Louck

> Quand je clique sur "Submit a project" il ne me propose pas de le sélectionner, juste d'en créer un nouveau.


Si tu as créé ton projet à partir de ce lien, il est posté automatiquement.
Au pire, vérifie dans la liste des entrées si ton jeu est présent.

Sinon, il faut au moins qu'il soit public, et avec une petite description.



A part ca, super ton jeu  ::P: 

EDIT: J'ai bien vérifié, tu es bien présent dans la jam.
https://itch.io/jam/make-something-h...e-2018/entries

----------


## Zerger

> Par contre, qu'as-tu fait à la place ????


Tadaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!

Vous avez aimé *Five Nights At Freddy's* ? Non? Moi non plus!
C'est pourquoi Frictional Games a décidé de rectifier le tir et en faire un jeu bien plus flippant.... Un jeu pour les bonhommes, ceux qui ne pleurent pas en épluchant un oignon, ceux qui rigolent quand ils se cognent le petit orteil contre un meuble au réveil... Un jeu pour les slips les plus résistants !

Je suis heureux de vous présenter *One Night at Freddy's*

Je suis vraiment content car je me suis beaucoup amélioré sur Gamemaker, et pour une fois, j'ai vraiment réussi à réaliser ce que j'avais en tête  ::):

----------


## Taro

Rien que d'imaginer se grouper en équipe pour une game-jam canard pc...
On pourrait faire un projet de fou !  :Cigare:

----------


## Don Moahskarton

EARLY ACCESS - Special Steam Greenlight Ediiton

https://don-moahskarton.itch.io/flappy-kehrmashcinen

----------


## Zerger

Petite mise à jour rapidos de *One Night At Freddy's* pour que ce soit quand même possible d'atteindre la fin du jeu.
J'ai jeté un peu de viande aux peluches, elles devraient être un peu moins agressives  ::ninja::

----------


## Brouzouffe

Voilà mon jeu !

Smash Bros par Spike Chunsoft (Danganronpa, Zero Escape)

Enjoy !

https://bastienbesland.itch.io/monopika-story

----------


## Zerger

Derniere update pour One night at Freddy's. Un peu de bug fixing et de l'équilibrage que j'aurais du faire hier soir au lieu de balancer direct le jeu sur itch.io

----------


## Louck

> Voilà mon jeu !
> 
> Smash Bros par Spike Chunsoft (Danganronpa, Zero Escape)
> 
> Enjoy !
> 
> https://bastienbesland.itch.io/monopika-story



La fin est très pervers.

----------


## Brouzouffe

> La fin est très pervers.


J'ai un peu trop poussé ouais, mais rien de choquant j'espère !

----------


## Louck

> J'ai un peu trop poussé ouais, mais rien de choquant j'espère !


Ca va. Je me pose surtout des questions sur l'état psychologique de l'auteur du jeu  ::ninja:: .

EDIT: Bon dieu même crash bandicoot. Cette game jam va finir en thérapie de groupe.

----------


## Taro

Très probablement un taré.  ::ninja:: 

Genre un mec qui prétend être un canard alors que c'est un lapin  ::trollface::

----------


## ShinSH

Oui enfin NSFW est aussi bien balaise hein :D

----------


## deverdeb

> Voilà mon jeu !
> 
> Smash Bros par Spike Chunsoft (Danganronpa, Zero Escape)
> 
> Enjoy !
> 
> https://bastienbesland.itch.io/monopika-story


 ::'(:  trop bien...  ::'(:

----------


## Grhyll

Y a du très lourd '_' Hier et ce matin j'ai testé One Night At Freddy'sMonoPika's Story, NSFWare et Parable of Duty, et ma foi, ça dépote pas mal  ::O:

----------


## Zerger

NSFWare  ::o:  C'est pas Nintendo qui nous ponderait ça  :^_^:  J'adore !

----------


## deverdeb

13 jeux testés sur les 20 actuellement présents...

Il n'y a pas à dire, il y a du niveau !  :Gerbe:

----------


## Louck

Ca serait cool que nous puisons voter et commenter les créations des autres, en dehors du vote de CPC  ::): .

Aucune idée si ca se faisait dans la précédente jam.

----------


## Taro

C'est plus ou moins faisable via Itch en fait.  :;): 

D'ailleurs j'ai pas encore pu tester les jeux qui ont été envoyés récemment, j'ai manqué de temps de dispo.  ::sad:: 
Parce que sinon je trouve que ça fait partie du plaisir de la jam, tu testes un peu tous les jeux qui sont faits pour te faire une idée !

Donc pour ceux dont je n'ai pas encore testé la création, n'y voyez rien de personnel  :Emo:

----------


## SgtApone

Ya du lourd! je vais attendre la date de fin et je me ferai une grosse session de test

----------


## SusAuDragon

Salut la compagnie, 

Ma contribution de dernière minute, je n'étais pas sûr de finir à temps...

Worms par Ubisoft, 1er opus d'une licence à succès !
https://susaudragon.itch.io/lombricdoctrine

Je vais enfin pouvoir regarder de plus près tout ce qu'il y a eu, je n'ai fait que les 1ers et j'ai l'impression qu'il y a des perles  ::):

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Oyez Oyez a la populaschtroumpf:
fLaPPy kEHRmAsChiNeN SImULatoR *2017* prOFESsiOnal - cHrIstMas EDITIoN
*Maintenant disponible !*
C'est trop le  ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub:: 

*Bonus:*
La bande son originale du jeu est également disponible !
Album disponible sur itch.io et sur Soundcloud: https://soundcloud.com/marsya-kauste...nal-soundtrack

Par ici que ça se passe https://don-moahskarton.itch.io/flappy-kehrmashcinen
(Attention, ne fonctionne que sous Windows Vista ou supérieur. Le jeu ne démarre pas sur Minitels, ni sur Calculatrices TI-83+, ni sur Console MegaDrive)



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Nota Bene: Je précise que le taux de kikoololrie dans le message précédent est volontairement très élevé dans le but de rentrer dans le thème "Horrible" de la jam. Toute ressemblance avec un comportement en dehors de la jam serait purement trollesque.

----------


## deverdeb

> Ca serait cool que nous puisons voter et commenter les créations des autres, en dehors du vote de CPC .
> 
> Aucune idée si ca se faisait dans la précédente jam.


J'ai fait voter mes enfants (11 et 9 ans - j'ai un peu filtrer les jeux avant  ::P:  )... et ce n'est même pas mon jeu qu'ils ont préféré !
Saleté de progéniture sans aucune reconnaissance.

----------


## Taro

Ils ont sûrement préféré Financial Crossing  :B):

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Je sais pas si on devait s'y attendre, mais on a plusieurs jeux sur le thème de PUBG  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

Par contre, aucun référence à Chris Robert  ::o: 

j'ai perdu mon Bingo !

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Et voila c'est fini ! On pose les stylos tout le monde.

Bravo a tous. Je me suis personnellement éclaté comme un fou. Que le plus minable gagne !
(Et je crois que y'a du niveau.)

----------


## Taro

Finalement, je n'aurai pas trouvé le temps de revenir à Financial Crossing avant la fin du temps imparti.
Si seulement j'avais suivi le démarrage du concours à la mi-décembre !

----------


## deverdeb

> Ils ont sûrement préféré Financial Crossing


 ::'(:  c'est leur jeu préféré en effet... Ils trouvent trop bien de ramasser du caca.

----------


## Taro

> c'est leur jeu préféré en effet... Ils trouvent trop bien de ramasser du caca.


Sérieux ?  ::o:  Me voilà tellement fier  :Perfect:

----------


## Mephisto

Hello  ::): 

Les dernières heures de crunch ont été laborieuses mais j'ai pu boucler à temps. Je vous présente Reignspital : https://sergentcule.itch.io/theme-hospital-x-reigns

Comme son nom l'indique il s'agit de Theme Hospital à la sauce Reigns, de Nerial.
Je me suis fait un peu prendre de vitesse par la fin de la jam du coup les menus, les game over et le contenu sont un peu légers. J'espèrais sortir quelque chose de plus léché, moins bugué et plus fourni mais bon, ça a l'air de fonctionner correctement. Oh et c'est compatible mobile.  :;):

----------


## Taro

Sympa, par contre je l'ai testé et au bout de "27 mois à la direction" j'ai le jeu qui a freeze à l'inclinaison d'une carte  ::sad::

----------


## Mephisto

Laisse-moi deviner, c'est intervenu alors que le Manager t'indiquais que les caisses étaient pleines ? 

C'est le seul bug que j'ai pas pu résoudre à temps je crois.  ::|:

----------


## MaitrePantoufle

Voici ma modeste participation : https://maitrepantoufle.itch.io/pokemon-trust-betrayal
Pokémon à la sauce Chris Crawford !

Le bouclage fut laborieux, j'ai dû couper quelques idées pour terminer à temps et la version jouable sur navigateur n'est arrivée que ce matin.
Mais je suis quand même assez content du résultat.

Maintenant je vais enfin pouvoir tester vos œuvres.
Et il semblerait qu'il y ai un niveau de malade !

----------


## Izual

Il y a du lourd, je sens qu'on va bien se marrer à jouer à tout ça.

Les résultats paraîtront dans le Canard PC du 15 février.

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Dis Izual, tu crois que vous aurez le temps de laisser un commentaire sur chaque jeu ? Sur itch.io directement, un ptis truc d'une phrase ou deux.
Ca serait super cool.

----------


## deverdeb

Un long mois à attendre les délibérations d'un jury totalement partial... ça va être long !

Il est possible de corrompre certains membres de la rédac ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Izual

> Dis Izual, tu crois que vous aurez le temps de laisser un commentaire sur chaque jeu ? Sur itch.io directement, un ptis truc d'une phrase ou deux.
> Ca serait super cool.


C'est une demande qui avait déjà été faite à la fin de l'édition précédente donc on l'a bien en tête. Je ne sais pas si on aura le temps de commenter chaque jeu, mais en tout cas on va étudier la question sérieusement.




> Il est possible de corrompre certains membres de la rédac ?


Tout dépend de la quantité et de la qualité des bières...

----------


## Taro

> Laisse-moi deviner, c'est intervenu alors que le Manager t'indiquais que les caisses étaient pleines ? 
> 
> C'est le seul bug que j'ai pas pu résoudre à temps je crois.


Yep c'était bien ça. Il est apparu trois fois de suite, à la troisième ça a freeze le jeu.  ::unsure:: 




> Dis Izual, tu crois que vous aurez le temps de laisser un commentaire sur chaque jeu ? Sur itch.io directement, un ptis truc d'une phrase ou deux.
> Ca serait super cool.


Ouaip, ce serait cool ça  ::):

----------


## carpenter

Je pensais que la date butoir était le 15 janvier à minuit, et je n'ai pas réussi à poster ma création il y a de ça 10 minutes... Malédiction !
Je suis le seul dans ce cas ?

Sous le coup du désespoir, j'ai envoyé mon jeu par mail à courrier[at]canardpc.com. Ce serait catastrophique qu'une telle création tombe dans l'oubli...

----------


## Guy Moquette

> Il est possible de corrompre certains membres de la rédac ?


Mon whisky, je l'aime vieux et tourbé.

----------


## Taro

Suite de ma série _"Une jame ça consiste aussi à tester et commenter les jeux des autres participants "_, étape suivante :

J'ai voulu commenter Tetris Automata après l'avoir testé (au passage, j'ai bien fait de pas faire mon autre idée, "Run Automata" un mélange entre Nier Automata et Speedrunners), mais on peut pas apparemment.
Rien d'obligatoire, mais pensez à activer les commentaires sur la page de vos jeux, ça peut être cool !
 ::):

----------


## deverdeb

> Mon whisky, je l'aime vieux et tourbé.


Quel un homme de goût !
J'ai justement quelques bouteilles en réserve.

----------


## Louck

> Suite de ma série _"Une jame ça consiste aussi à tester et commenter les jeux des autres participants "_, étape suivante :
> 
> J'ai voulu commenter Tetris Automata après l'avoir testé (au passage, j'ai bien fait de pas faire mon autre idée, "Run Automata" un mélange entre Nier Automata et Speedrunners), mais on peut pas apparemment.
> Rien d'obligatoire, mais pensez à activer les commentaires sur la page de vos jeux, ça peut être cool !


Tu peux aussi mettre un commentaire sur la page de jam.

----------


## carpenter

Je poste ici notre oeuvre maudite, puisque je n'avais pas pu la poster sur la page de la game jam, afin qu'elle prenne quand même son envol :
https://bolino.itch.io/pigeons-please

À défaut d'être prise en compte dans la jam, j'espère qu'elle suscitera des commentaires voire des vocations.

----------


## EdwardGreysky

> Suite de ma série _"Une jame ça consiste aussi à tester et commenter les jeux des autres participants "_, étape suivante :
> 
> J'ai voulu commenter Tetris Automata après l'avoir testé (au passage, j'ai bien fait de pas faire mon autre idée, "Run Automata" un mélange entre Nier Automata et Speedrunners), mais on peut pas apparemment.
> Rien d'obligatoire, mais pensez à activer les commentaires sur la page de vos jeux, ça peut être cool !


Merci pour le commentaire !
J'ai activé les commentaires sur la page du jeu du coup, je pensais l'avoir fait mais comme beaucoup je pensais que la jam finissait le 15 au soir. Donc je me suis retrouvé à boucler le boss final + l'upload à 40 minutes de la fin (ce qui m'a valu le stress de voir l'upload de finir à la minute près)

J'avais prévu de faire un run B mais pas le temps du coup, peut être pour une version post-jam !

----------


## dancingmad

Je vous présente ma création, Tales Of Tétéris (Episode 1: A Family Reunite).

https://martinbousquet.itch.io/tales-of-teteris

Un tetris fait par TellTale, avec plusieurs fins possibles !

----------


## ShinSH

Le jeu de Pierrec est en train de faire le tour des internets, je pense que c'est raté pour être un jeu horrible :D

----------


## Taro

Ah ça c'est sûr, quand on fait du porno, ça intéresse du monde !
Mais pour écraser des cacas, y'a plus personne !

----------


## Louck

> Le jeu de Pierrec est en train de faire le tour des internets, je pense que c'est raté pour être un jeu horrible :D


Tant mieux pour lui je dirais  :;): . Ses créations sont cools.

----------


## SusAuDragon

> Mais pour écraser des cacas, y'a plus personne !


Que voulez-vous tout fout le camp !

Personnellement, j'ai bloqué sur Pacman Miami... il a comme un goût de reviens-y  ::wub::

----------


## ShinSH

> Tant mieux pour lui je dirais . Ses créations sont cools.


Carrement, et ca nous fait plus de visites aussi. J'ai deja eu deux fois plus de visites que pour GLLOQ.

----------


## Freddy Sirocco

> Carrement, et ca nous fait plus de visites aussi. J'ai deja eu deux fois plus de visites que pour GLLOQ.


Alors GLLOQ j'ai trouvé ça pas mal au niveau musique mais c'est dur d'estimer les hitbox. Par contre je connaissais pas la blague donc j'ai pas compris le délire sur le coup.


Sinon pour le NSFWare, y'a un souci, Marc Dorcel ne fait pas de jeux video (mais Mystique oui)


- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Mon whisky, je l'aime vieux et tourbé.


Pourquoi vous aimez les whisky tourbés ?

Ca sent les excréments, même en bouche.

----------


## deverdeb

> Pourquoi vous aimez les whisky tourbés ?
> 
> Ca sent les excréments, même en bouche.


Mais non  ::'(: 

Le whisky tourbé, c'est bon.
Maintenant, il y a "tourbé" (juste un peu) et "tourbé" (beaucoup trop).
Perso, en hivers, au coin du feu, je préfère mon whisky légèrement fumé et un brin tourbé.
Par contre, en plein soleil, par 35°, là, clairement, la tourbe est en trop.
Mais bon... en été, il n'y a jamais que quelques pauvres rayons de soleil qui réussissent à traverser  le ciel de la Bretagne où je vie  ::(:

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Mais on a des averses de pluie adorables !  ::wub:: 
Et puis le whisky assis en tailleur dans une clairière de Brocéliande a réinventer les légendes avec les copains, c'est irremplaçable  :^_^:

----------


## deverdeb

Fou que tu es !
Quelques poulpiquets pourraient t'apercevoir et s'en prendre à toi (et surtout à ta bouteille).

----------


## deverdeb

Encore 4 nouveaux jeux testés aujourd'hui.
22 jeux testés sur les 32. Y'a vraiment du niveau.
Perso, je n'aimerais pas devoir choisir la "meilleure" de ces magnifiques créations  ::blink::

----------


## Taro

Tu veux dire, "la pire", non ?

----------


## ShinSH

> Alors GLLOQ j'ai trouvé ça pas mal au niveau musique mais c'est dur d'estimer les hitbox. Par contre je connaissais pas la blague donc j'ai pas compris le délire sur le coup.


Je t'invite a épeler GLLOQ a voix haute :3

----------


## raaaahman

> Mais bon... en été, il n'y a jamais que quelques pauvres rayons de soleil qui réussissent à traverser  le ciel de la Bretagne où je vie


Genre, j'y suis allé une fois et il a fait beau. C'est un media-mensonge pour que vous puissiez garder tout le chouchen et le kouign amann (rien que de le dire j'en ai plein la bouche) pour vous.  :Cell: 

Sinon j'ai testé quelques jeux, Pokemon trust and betrayal m'a fait bien pouffé derrière mon écran et puis (Reignspital) 

Spoiler Alert! 


pouvoir swiper le Ministre fion sur "Rends l'argent" ça n'a pas de prix!

  :B):

----------


## Freddy Sirocco

> Je t'invite a épeler GLLOQ a voix haute :3


Google s'en est déjà chargé à l'époque  ::ninja::

----------


## Memory

> Ayé c'est terminé!
> 
> Voici... La Democracie:
> https://shinsh.itch.io/la-democracie





> J'ai ete reelu sur La Democracie!
> Credibilite: 85
> Popularite: 70
> Droite: 65
> Mes lois phares:
> Comites de democratie locale
> Contrat premiere embauche
> Depute incompetent
> https://shinsh.itch.io/la-democracie #MakeSomethingHorrible


Vive la France !  :Cigare: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et voila mon bébé .
> 
> https://louck.itch.io/choice-of-battlegrounds
> 
> Peux-être un petit peu hors-sujet avec mon développeur peu connu. Mais bon, je voulais faire un petit jeu du genre .


Pas mal Louck ! On rentre rapidement dedans !  ::wub:: 




> Le jeu de Pierrec est en train de faire le tour des internets, je pense que c'est raté pour être un jeu horrible :D


WTF ce jeu. La vidéo m'a suffit !  ::o:

----------


## Grhyll

Ouh, demain soir à 20h30, du MSH sur... la chaîne Twitch de CPC :P

https://twitter.com/Canardpcredac/st...86312726396929

----------


## Rouxbarbe

CPC est sur Twitch  ::o:

----------


## Louck

Ils le font quand je ne suis pas là  :Emo: .

----------


## Zerger

Putain demain soir je peux pas, j'ai bière !!!!!!  :Boom:

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Y'a un replay ? Quelqu'un a un recording ?

----------


## Grhyll

...je l'ai raté, finalement >_>

----------


## ian0delond



----------


## Rouxbarbe

C'est bien cool et j'ai pu mettre un visage sur deux membres éminents de la rédac  ::lol::

----------


## Louck

> ...je l'ai raté, finalement >_>


Résumé:
https://clips.twitch.tv/OddSpeedyMooseFrankerZ

"Stop les bons jeux bordel"

Désolé  :Emo:

----------


## FrousT

C'était pas _"il reste de la bière"_ le vrai résumé ?  :Emo: 

Tain j'étais pas la hier soir, ils le font exprès !!

----------


## Zerger

C'était très sympa, j'espère qu'ils uploaderont la vidéo sur leur chaine...

A quand Kahn Lust qui stream les poubelles de Steam ?  ::P:

----------


## PG 13

Un écureuil volant  ::O:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> un écureuil volant


Un écureuil VOLANT  ::XD::

----------


## Ruvon

> Un écureuil VOLANT


C'est toujours plus fun qu'un écureuil violent  ::ninja::

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Pas d'enregistrement du stream... snif.  ::cry::

----------


## Grhyll

Game Side Story est en train de tester les jeux, il y a déjà une première vidéo avec une dizaine de titres dedans :D
https://www.gamesidestory.com/2018/0...horrible-2018/

----------


## Taro

Génial ! Moi qui n'avais pas pu rattraper mon retard sur tous les jeux à essayer, ça me fait un excellent résumé  ::):

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Ces tests montrent une tendance que j'avais déjà un peu dans la tête. Il y a deux grands défis dans cette jam:
1) Avoir un jeu fini, jouable avec au moins un pti peu de contenu. (comme dans tout les jams)
2) Faire que le jeu soit horrible. Pas un bon jeu, horrible dans tout les sens possibles.


Et j'ai l'impression d'en voir plusieurs rater au moins un de ces deux points.

----------


## Taro

Normal, c'est difficile de faire un jeu absolument moisi sans pour autant être vide, bugué à mort, et tout ça.  ::sad::

----------


## Zerger

Au final, ce sont plutôt les jeux originaux qui ont été primés dans les précédentes MSH.
Faire un jeu horrible, bancal, qui marche à moitié, ca n'a rien de vraiment satisfaisant ni à faire, ni à jouer.

Faudrait qu'ils renomment ce concours le "Make Something Amateur", ca collerait mieux

----------


## Grhyll

Mmh je sais pas, j'ai l'impression que c'est très possible de faire un jeu vraiment horrible, mais c'est juste compliqué parce qu'on a naturellement tendance à se prendre d'affection pour nos petites créations, et on se laisse aller à vouloir les améliorer, les rendre agréables, et tout ça... (Enfin perso j'en suis 100% coupable en tout cas, il y a toujours l'idée horrible à la base, et le jeu finalement jouable au bout !)

----------


## Zerger

Oui mais comme tu dis, y'a aucun plaisir à faire un truc pas intéressant

(Cela dit, l'année dernière, j'avais fait un simple petit labyrinthe à parcourir avec des controles volontairement compliqués, et le jeu a totalement bidé  :Emo:  )

----------


## Louck

A première vue, les jeux horribles sont surtout dans la conception ou dans l'art: bruit de bouche, sprites sous paint, histoire incohérente... mais il faut aussi que ca soit un petit jeu techniquement jouable.

----------


## Grhyll

> Oui mais comme tu dis, y'a aucun plaisir à faire un truc pas intéressant


Je suis pas mal d'accord ^^' Ceci dit du coup c'est tout bénef : si tu fais un truc vraiment horrible et nul, tu as des chances de gagner ; et si tu fais finalement un truc pas si mal, tu as la fierté de l'avoir fait ^^

----------


## Don Moahskarton

> A première vue, les jeux horribles sont surtout dans la conception ou dans l'art: bruit de bouche, sprites sous paint, histoire incohérente... mais il faut aussi que ca soit un petit jeu techniquement jouable.


J'ai ma théorie sur le sujet: Si tu fais du 100% nul, les gens vont pas aller voir loin dans ce que tu as fait, trop dégoutté. Mais ce dégoût-la n'est que de basse qualité.
Pour atteindre la transcendance, il faut a mon sens jouer subtilement entre le bon et le mauvais... Distiller du bon avec parcimonie, en le limitant au role d'accrocher le joueur pour qu'il continue a jouer et découvrir l'ampleur du désastre.
Effet bonus: avoir du bon dans le jeu donne une notion de contraste entre le nul de chez nul et ce qui est laissé bon.

Pour essayer de mettre en pratique, j'ai dans Flappy Kehrmashinen tenté de faire un gameplay jouable (on avance, ca tourne, faut as tapper les voitures), et fais de mon pire sur tout les autres aspects du jeu.

En fait je pense qu'il est facile de faire un truc un peu nul. Facile de faire du quelconque, un oubliable jeu-template Unity de mauvaise qualité. Ca demande bien plus de réflexion et de talent pour faire un truc inoubliablement horrible. Le pinacle du médiocre est une discipline exigente, et tout le monde ne peut pas pondre Oἶκoςpiel.

----------


## Zerger

Ca y est on connait les gagants, c'est très facile à deviner (tips: ce ne sont pas des mauvais jeux horribles  ::P: )

Bravo à eux !

----------


## Taro

Dommage, perdu de chez perdu, z'ont même pas parlé de Financial Crossing  :Emo: 

Bravo pour Pokemon T&B, c'était de loin mon préféré. Et en plus hier j'ai enfin réussi à gagner avec la Salasamamèche contre Caracapapuce  :Cigare:

----------


## Grhyll

Ouiii j'ai eu un prix spécial :D Sans aucun doute grâce au "Hé, c'est moi, Imoen" !
Bravo aux gagnants, et globalement à tous les participants, le thème de cette année a donné lieu à de jolies pépites ^^

----------


## Zerger

Reste plus qu'à attendre une année maintenant  :Emo:

----------


## EdwardGreysky

Pour les non-abonnés, il faut attendre le prochain numéro ?  ::'(:

----------


## Zerger

Je sais pas si tu peux deja chouiner:
https://www.canardpc.com/375/make-so...8-les-gagnants

Je confirme, je vois les demandes de chouinerie mais je peux pas encore lacher de bitcoincoins

----------


## Louck

Après c'est trois articles différents. Difficile de pouvoir offrir les 3 en même temps.

----------


## Taro

Ils ont pensé à tout  :tired:

----------


## ShinSH

Je me demandée franchement s'ils ont rentré un des codes pour les thûnes. Je t'avais prévenu que c'était relou...  ::P:

----------


## Grhyll

Roh je pense que si, quand même. Skywilly l'a fait dans sa vidéo sur GameSideStory en tout cas !

----------


## Brouzouffe

Bravo aux gagnants ! C'est mérité ! Et merci tout le monde, j'ai bien kiffé participer !

----------


## deverdeb

::wub::  enfin les résultats !

Félicitation aux 3 vainqueurs...
C'est vrai qu'ils sont trop bien ces jeux !
Il y avait tellement de jeux bien cette année.

Bon, je vais affûté mon bon goût, réviser ma technique et l'année prochaine je gagnerai  :Manif: 

(je vais d'ailleurs voter pour rendre la pages des "prix spéciaux" accessible à tous, pour vous immerger de mon talent de challenger)  :haha:

----------


## Taro

> Je me demandée franchement s'ils ont rentré un des codes pour les thûnes. Je t'avais prévenu que c'était relou...


Fallait faire un jeu horrible, faut savoir !  ::ninja::

----------


## SgtApone

Bravo à tous!

J'étais passé voir le site il y a quelques jours et il n'y avait que la page des prix spéciaux donc je pensais avoir perdu. 

Je commençais donc ma longue descente dans l’alcoolisme et my little pony

Avant de voir le lendemain que parable au duty est dans le trio de tête, un vrai rollercoaster émotionnel.

Finalement ma botte secrète de mélanger les jeux préférés d'Ackboo a payé!

----------


## Louck

> Bravo à tous!
> 
> J'étais passé voir le site il y a quelques jours et il n'y avait que la page des prix spéciaux donc je pensais avoir perdu. 
> 
> Je commençais donc ma longue descente dans l’alcoolisme et my little pony
> 
> Avant de voir le lendemain que parable au duty est dans le trio de tête, un vrai rollercoaster émotionnel.
> 
> Finalement ma botte secrète de mélanger les jeux préférés d'Ackboo a payé!


Personnellement j'aurais cru que tu serais dans le top 1 avec ton super jeu, contrairement à moi  :;): .

Félicitation à tout le monde !

----------


## MaitrePantoufle

Félicitations aux gagnants ! Ils le méritent amplement  ::): 
J'ai vraiment kiffé Choice of PUBG !

Je suis content de mon petit prix spécial "ambition démesurée" qui me rapproche un peu plus de mon modèle Chris Crawford.

Pour l'occasion, j'ai mis le code source de Pokémon: Trust & Betrayal en ligne 
https://github.com/RemiFusade2/Pokemon-T-B

----------


## Taro

> Pour l'occasion, j'ai mis le code source de Pokémon: Trust & Betrayal en ligne 
> https://github.com/RemiFusade2/Pokemon-T-B


Longue vie à _Pokémon : Confiance et Trahison_ !  :Cigare:

----------


## niamov

Bien joué à tous!
Pour ma part, mon Final Fantasy MarioKart a reçu le mépris qu'il méritait! Mais je suis hyper satisfait car c'est véritablement mon tout premier "jeu", et je n'avais que très peu de temps à y consacrer! 
Je remets ça dés que je peux, avec plus de temps et de skills! Je vois que pas mal de monde a bossé avec Unity, je vais tâcher de m'y mettre!
Bisous bandes d'horribles petits canards  :B):

----------


## Taro

J'aime pas trop Unity (pour plein de raisons, et puis, chacun ses goûts), mais faut reconnaître qu'il fait le café pour faire du prototypage et démarrer un projet rapidos.
Sur ce genre de gamejam, certes d'une durée d'un mois mais au final en ce qui me concerne je n'ai eu qu'une dizaine de jours où j'ai vraiment pu bosser quelques heures sur le projet, c'est pratique pour avancer et pas passer son temps à coder du moteur.

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Ouais, Unreal Engine est pareil a ce niveau. Sur Flappy Khermaschinen j'ai pas codé une seule ligne, et certainement fait usage massif des fonctions de haut niveau. 
Genre "mettre le jeu en pause" est déja 95%en place, te stoppe tout seul la physique, les sons, etc.

----------


## Taro

En contre-partie, on risque pas de faire tourner nos jeux, même ceux en 2D toute simple, sur Raspberry PI  ::ninja::

----------


## niamov

Sur la Pi4, quand elle sortira, alors!
Blague à part, que conseilleriez vous pour le dév de petits jeux en 2D pour se faire plaisir sur des jams?
J'ai pour cette fois utilisé QT,  https://www.qt.io/ . Je ne suis pas sûr que ca soit vraiment idéal pour créer du jeu.
J'avais il a quelques temps jeté un oeuil à la lib SDL https://www.libsdl.org/ qui m'avait séduit par son côté léger voire rustique, mais qui est tout compte fait peut être un peu TROP rustique pour faire des jeux en 2018...

----------


## Zerger

GameMaker, c'est vraiment facile à utiliser, y'a plein de tutos/vidéos sur le net. Et si tu programmes un peu, tu peux rentrer plus en détail dans ce que tu veux faire

----------


## deverdeb

Perso, j'utilise SFML : https://www.sfml-dev.org/index-fr.php
La librairie est un peu (beaucoup) plus évoluée que SDL.
Par contre cela reste une lib C++ (on est loin d'un GameMaker qui permet de prototyper rapidement un jeu).

Je te conseille de regarder ce jeu absolument formidable et qui a d'ailleurs récemment reçu un prix dans le plus grand magazine de jeu vidéo du monde : https://itch.io/jam/make-something-h...18/rate/211974
Il a été réalisé avec la sFML et, en plus, il y a même le code source de disponible.
(ah ah ! je suis trop fort pour me faire de la pub)

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Y'a quoi comme framework pour faire des jeux 2D sur techno web ? Javascript me semble pas mal pour faire un jeu de jam .

----------


## deverdeb

En effet, en JavaScript (voir TypeScript pour faire encore mieux), ça serait bien. Avec HTML 5 et Cie, il doit y avoir moyen de faire des choses cools.
Il y a déjà pas mal de frameworks, mais cela ne donne pas d'avis très concret : https://html5gameengine.com/
Il serait bien d'avoir des retours d'expériences.

Y'a plus qu'à tester avant la prochaine JAM !

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Bravo à tous les créateurs de cette nouvelle édition! J'ai eu plaisir à découvrir vos inventions.  :;):

----------


## ShinSH

Niveau technique en général, le Javascript est cool Parce qu'il suffit de balancer deux trois instructions sur un canvas pour avoir un porto qui bouge. Mais sinon, je suis très fan de Gamemaker, qui permet beaucoup de choses rapidement, si on opte pour la bonne approche. Par contre c'est très facile de faire du caca et je suis pas certain que le moteur rattrape les erreurs. Le truc cool, c'est que l'export HTML5 marche du feu de dieu, permettant un déploiement sans tracas. Je l'utilise depuis 2015 et mis à part des soucis minimes quand on veut un peu trop jouer avec le son, c'est très bien.

----------


## niamov

@deverdeb :Merci, je crois que la sfml me plait énormément! Leger, multiplateforme, license permissive... J'ai téléchargé les sources de ton chef d'oeuvre, je vais tacher de mater ça en détail, quand j'aurais un peu de temps!

----------


## Louck

Après l'idéal pour une GameJam est d'avoir un outil ou ce qu'il faut pour coder la base d'un jeu en quelques minutes. Si le développeur doit passer une ou deux heures pour mettre en place la base du jeu, l'affichage et/ou le moteur physique, alors il perdra encore plus de temps sur la suite du projet.
Sauf si on veut faire un truc purement technique ou innovant, les GameJam se focalisent beaucoup sur la conception du jeu. Tant que ca marche, on s'en fout du moteur qu'il y a derrière.

----------


## raaaahman

> Y'a quoi comme framework pour faire des jeux 2D sur techno web ? Javascript me semble pas mal pour faire un jeu de jam .


De mon côté j'ai utilisé Phaser pour trois jams, c'est pas forcément le plus simple ni le plus léger, mais il a l'avantage d'avoir une bonne communauté et donc il y a pas mal de ressources.

Après un outil ou l'autre, ce qui te fait gagner du temps en jam je pense que c'est surtout le fait d'avoir déjà une connaissance au préalable. Tu peux en profiter aussi pour apprendre une nouvelle techno mais faut accepter de rendre un truc tout pété du coup (sauf si t'as le temps).  ::):

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Bah pour moi le meilleur moyen de se préparer a un jam, c'est d'en faire une autre avec les mêmes technos. Comme ca tu te rode.

----------


## haik

> Bah pour moi le meilleur moyen de se préparer a un jam, c'est d'en faire une autre avec les mêmes technos. Comme ca tu te rode.


Mais comment tu te prépares au jam qui te prépares au prochain jam avec les même technos? En en faisant un avec les même techno avant le premier?

----------


## Zerger

On peut toujours se refaire une petite jam amateur pour ceux qui veulent s'entrainer. Ca avait deja été fait non?

----------


## Taro

> On peut toujours se refaire une petite jam amateur pour ceux qui veulent s'entrainer. Ca avait deja été fait non?


J'avais tenté de lancer la Make Something Ducky en 2015 : https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/9...t%C3%A9-CPC%29
Mais au final, fallait mettre tout le monde d'accord, trouver un début et une fin sur le calendrier... arranger tout le monde quoi.
 ::P: 

Au final, l'idéal serait de convaincre la rédaction de relancer une nouvelle édition dès maintenant  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

On organise une jam et les jeux seront vendus sous forme d'un bundle pour soutenir canard PC  ::P:

----------


## Taro

Je soutiens le magazine, mais de là à aller vendre nos jeux en bundle pour ça ? T'exagères pas un peu ?  :^_^:

----------


## Zerger

Moquettte et Sebum ont dit que nos jeux étaient mieux que certaines poubelles de Steam  :Cigare: 

Je suis sur que ca peut interesser certains youtubeurs  ::P: 

Mais oui, je plaisantais.

----------


## Taro

En même temps, on trouve de ces trucs sur Steam...  ::ninja::

----------


## Grhyll

Une jam perpétuelle, avec un jeu sélectionné dans chaque numéro  :B):

----------


## Rocky So Freddy

> un porto qui bouge.

----------


## Taro

En fait, organiser ce genre de Jam, ça me plairait beaucoup si le projet que j'ai avec un collègue en était à un stade plus avancé.

On essaie de faire une mini console basée sur un Raspberry Pi 3B, et on intervient à tous les niveaux : OS Linux, outils de développement, moteur 2D (on ne vise pas la 3D), et enfin les jeux. Parce que le but c'est quand même de pouvoir sortir nos p'tits jeux dessus.
Du coup, rien que d'imaginer une jam dont les jeux seraient ensuite mis à disposition pour la console, ça me parait déjà super intéressant comme idée.

Mais bon, pour l'instant on n'a pas assez avancé...  ::sad::

----------


## ShinSH

Vu que ça semble s'être tassé un peu, il est temps de publier deux trois stats, en remerciant itch.io pour leur outil très pratique.

La Democracie aura été lancé 401 fois au total, ce qui est deux fois mieux que ma précédente entrée, GLLOQ.

Ca reste moins que les 420 vues de Sokobite, mais les jeux Puzzlescript sont regulièrement lancés par hasard par les utilisateurs d'itch.io.

Je suis très content de cette année pour ma part, et je pense peut être même rempiler pour un jeu normal avant la prochaine Jam.

----------


## Taro

Intéressant !  ::): 
De mon côté :
638 vues / 73 téléchargements pour Financial Crossing.

----------


## Louck

Proche des 2.000 vues de mon côté. Mais je pense que je triche un peu, car chaque défaite dans mon jeu implique de recharger la page, donc de gagner quelques vues en plus.
Du coup, difficile de connaitre le vrai chiffre de mon côté.

----------


## ShinSH

Je suis curieux de connaître le nombre de téléchargements pour les jeux hors ligne, parce que je me dis que la fréquentation est largement plus importante quand le jeu est direct web.

Je suis aussi intéressé pour les jeux web mobiles, mais je pense que personne n'a fait de jeu compatible...

Et Louck, sois pas si modeste, ton jeu est cool (GRENADE§§§) c'est normal qu'on y joue! :D

----------


## Grhyll

Je suis à un peu moins de 70 dl pour ma part ! Je soupçonne vaguement mon affreuse thumb de faire fuir les gens  ::rolleyes::

----------


## SgtApone

686 vues et 95 downloads pour Parable of duty, j'ai sorti la version web quelques jours après la première soumission pour permettre à plus de monde d'y jouer

----------


## EdwardGreysky

416 vues et 123 downloads pour Tetris: Automata

----------


## Don Moahskarton

150 vues et 60 DL pour mon petit Flappy  ::cry:: 

A mon avis c'est a cause du titre du jeu, il est trop compliqué.

----------


## deverdeb

263 vues et 97 DL pour Pacmac Miami... J'ai encore eu 1 DL et 2 vues aujourd'hui.
c'est tellement plus que l'année dernière  ::wub::

----------


## ShinSH

Ouais au final la fréquentation a bien monté depuis l'année dernière, ça fait plaisir!

Aussi, il y aura bientôt un atelier en belgique, avec notamment une soirée Make something horrible, donc je suppose que nos jeux seront joués à nouveau.

----------


## Taro

> Aussi, il y aura bientôt un atelier en belgique, avec notamment une soirée Make something horrible, donc je suppose que nos jeux seront joués à nouveau.


Qu'est-ce que ? On veut des détails !  ::):

----------


## ShinSH

C'est par ici: https://twitter.com/JulienAnnart/sta...91245738295297

----------


## Taro

Merci !  ::):

----------


## deverdeb

Merci de l'info

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Purée je lisais avec distraction la nouvelle rubrique des poubelles de steam, mais franchement... Ya de l'idée pour une prochaine Jam ! On peut trouver de l'inspiration !

----------


## Theedre

Bonjour à tous,

Dans le cadre du "Mois Canard PC" (http://www.quai10.be/evenement/mois-canard-pc-quai10/) que nous organisons au Quai10 (le centre des images de Charleroi en Belgique qui dispose du seul espace d'exposition jeu vidéo du pays), nous mettons en place le 19 avril une soirée gratuite "Make Something Horrible Game Jam" (http://www.quai10.be/evenement/mois-...orrible-drink/). Les jeux seront découverts par Louis-Ferdinand Sébum sur écran géant puis exposés dans notre espace pour être pratiqués autour d'un verre. Le tout étant gratuit.

Parmi les auteurs qui fréquentent ce topic, nous autorisez-vous à utiliser vos jeux pour la projection et l'exposition gratuites ce soir-là ?

Merci à tous,

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Si on a des photos de l’événement je vois pas de problème de mon coté.

----------


## Zerger

J'espère que cette fois-ci, les gens comprendront comment jouer à One Night at Freddy's  :Emo:

----------


## Louck

> Parmi les auteurs qui fréquentent ce topic, nous autorisez-vous à utiliser vos jeux pour la projection et l'exposition gratuites ce soir-là ?


Pas de soucis pour mes projets.

----------


## Taro

> Parmi les auteurs qui fréquentent ce topic, nous autorisez-vous à utiliser vos jeux pour la projection et l'exposition gratuites ce soir-là ?


J'aime bien l'initiative, pas d'objection pour ma part à ce que _Financial Crossing_ soit présenté et jouable durant l'évènement  :;):

----------


## ShinSH

Aucun probleme pour la Democracie, Theedre.  ::):

----------


## Grhyll

Je pense pas que ça gênera grand monde ^^ En tout cas pareil pour moi, mais comme Don Moahskarton je veux une photo des horribles sprites de Katamari's Gate projetés sur grand écran  ::P:

----------


## Brouzouffe

Pareil pour MonoPika ! En espérant ne pas traumatiser toute une génération  :;):

----------


## deverdeb

Et bien sur, pas de problème pour Pacman Miami !

----------


## ShinSH

La presentation semble s'être bien passée, et le stream a été sauvé cette fois ci. :D
https://www.twitch.tv/videos/252141308

----------


## Don Moahskarton

J'avais eu 2-3 idées pour la prochaine jam, notamment niveau calendrier:

- faire la jam sur la période des fêtes, c'est a double tranchant. Si j'avais pas eu de vacances avec ma famille, j'aurai jamais pu recruter mes dessinateurs en herbes pour flappy kehrmashinen, mais j'aurai eu plus de temps pour bosser. Ce serait cool de tester sur une autre période, genre janvier-février.

- Quelle que soit la période, j'ai du découvrir le lancement de la jam quelque chose comme une semaine après son lancement. Et pourtant je suis CPC de pas trop loin. Ce serait cool de savoir a l'avance la date de lancement de la prochaine jam.

C'est niveau "shower thought", pas plus hein. Mais j'ai pensé que ca valait le coup d'être suggéré.

----------

